# Old 17" iMac 2006 on sale for $1100 on Apple website



## ckar (May 4, 2014)

Pretty neat that they still sell such an old computer, why? 

Are there any other old macs on the website?

Link: https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/product/Z0DV0LL/A


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Pretty neat that they charge that much for a system they no longer support!

Kinda miss that old design.


----------



## ckar (May 4, 2014)

Found a 24" white iMac for $2619 too.

https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/product/Z0DD4LL/A


----------



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

Make sure you add Apple Care on check out


----------



## TiltAgain (Jun 27, 2016)

These are brand new machines? Not refurbished? Wow!

I remember watching a video about something a little similar - some guy found and bought a brand new (still in the unopened shipping crate) of a 1970s Japanese motorcycle (some Honda if I remember correctly). He unboxed it, and started the engine. He bought the bike from aan authorised dealer if I remember correctly. Let me see if I can find that video. If I do, I shall post it here.

Cheers


----------



## christense (Aug 22, 2021)

Unfortunately, they're all refurbished now.


----------



## arthyols (Aug 22, 2021)

christense said:


> Unfortunately, they're all refurbished now.


And I got so excited((
I'm curious, does Apple make any sales? Or maybe have any coupons? I know that they have offers sometimes, like gifts for students, but for other people they have nothing? That's pretty sick. Even eBay and Amazon have a lot of offers and deals. I often see their coupons on websites like dontpayfull.com and many others. I hope we'll see something like this from Apple soon because sometimes I feel that their technology is not worth such a high price, even tho I use and like it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

TiltAgain said:


> These are brand new machines? Not refurbished? Wow!
> 
> I remember watching a video about something a little similar - some guy found and bought a brand new (still in the unopened shipping crate) of a 1970s Japanese motorcycle (some Honda if I remember correctly). He unboxed it, and started the engine. He bought the bike from aan authorised dealer if I remember correctly. Let me see if I can find that video. If I do, I shall post it here.
> 
> Cheers


I recently saw an unopened reel-to-reel videorecorder from 1972 on eBay. Too rich for my blood, but fun to see such a thing exists after all these years.


----------

